# Taste-Turnabout is fair play



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

OK, I know I am invading on "enemy" territory here but since you all started the other thread.. 

How many of you have tasted yourselves and are you finger licking good?  My wife won't go near me after I have gone down on her.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I have, even after my husband said I tasted different, (I didn't notice a difference) and I used to think it was totally hot to taste myself in his mouth after he went down south...

Those were the days... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Touche, Frustr8d. Some people love the smell of sex and some don't. If both people make an effort to stay fresh down there, there is no accounting for taste (or smell).


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I am the one who started the finger licking good thread. Yes, I have tasted myself, there really wasn't much of a taste. My husband used to refuse to kiss me after he went down on me but I balked and then he did. I could taste myself slightly and it really didn't bother me, it was very intimate and hot.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I have. I like. Its sexy kissing on the mouth afterward IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I have. It's fine. I hope I'm not finger-lickin as in I taste like chicken, but dh has never complained, and he's never tried to smear mashed potatoes and gravy on me down there, so I think we're ok.


Don't forget the biscuits!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## DownUnder (Jul 30, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I have. It's fine. I hope I'm not finger-lickin as in I taste like chicken, but dh has never complained, and he's never tried to smear mashed potatoes and gravy on me down there, so I think we're ok.



:lol: :rofl:


----------

